
Twelve Views of Mark Jason Dominus (2003) - Tomte
http://perl.plover.com/yak/12views/samples/notes.html
======
cafard
Interesting and amusing. Thank you for posting this.

------
tech_tuna
I can't be the only one who remembers the Perl Quiz of The Week.

------
pavel_lishin
Oof, the part about the message to aliens was pretty interesting.

